# Modes.. getting to know them



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

If you find modes a little confusing? I have put a folder together of three pages from my advanced instruction book. I break thing down into user friendly lingo, self explanatory, with detailed notation / fretboard diagrams. A handy practise page to warm up with modal scales, and of course, what mode works well over which chords.
Just send me an email and I will send you the folder
[email protected]


----------

